# Lightroom prints 2 copies when only 1 is asked for.



## WesternGuy (Nov 29, 2019)

I am printing a sample page from Lightroom on a Canon Pixma Pro-100 printer.  For some reason, it printed two copies of the page when only one copy was specified in the Printer Panel.  I have printed a one page document from Word and it only prints one copy, so I am wondering if there is something going on in Lightroom that I need to know about.


----------



## WesternGuy (Nov 30, 2019)

*UPDATE* - I tried printing the same document to two different printers, the Pro-11 and an HP Laser printer and both printers print two copies of the page when only one is specified in the Printer panel, so it would seem that Lightroom and not the printer is the origin of the problem.

*WG*


----------



## Paul_DS256 (Nov 30, 2019)

Just a stab in the dark but are you using Templates or Packages where the number of copies may be embedded?


----------



## WesternGuy (Nov 30, 2019)

Paul, interesting stab in the dark.  It could be as I am using the templates that come with Lightroom and then I modified them a bit to put all the images on a single page as it is only a "proof" print-out of sorts.  How would I find that out?  Maybe I will try another regular template that I haven't modified and see if that prints only one page, at least to start with.

WG


----------



## WesternGuy (Nov 30, 2019)

Well, that didn't work as hoped.  I tried another stock preset Print Template from Lightroom with completely different images and it still prints two copies of the output.  The plot thickens.

WG


----------



## clee01l (Nov 30, 2019)

Can you provide a screen shot of the. Print Job section and the Dialog that opens when you click on the {Printer...} button?


----------



## WesternGuy (Dec 2, 2019)

Cletus, this is a Windows Snip of the Dialog box.  Hope this is the right one.





I am running this on a Windows 10 desktop.

WG


----------



## clee01l (Dec 2, 2019)

Unless you are clicking the Print button twice instead of once, I can't see why you would be getting 2 prints.


----------



## gstrek (Dec 2, 2019)

Do you get two files  if you Print to a JPEG file?   That may also help narrow it down to a print driver or LR issue.


----------



## WesternGuy (Dec 2, 2019)

Gary, I will try that and see if what happens.

WG


----------



## WesternGuy (Dec 2, 2019)

clee01l said:


> Unless you are clicking the Print button twice instead of once, I can't see why you would be getting 2 prints.


Neither can I  - the plot thickens?

WG


----------



## WesternGuy (Dec 2, 2019)

Gary, I tried printing to a file (.prn) and it only creates one of them.  Is it possible that it would "print" two copies within the one .prn file?

WesternGuy


----------



## gstrek (Dec 3, 2019)

WesternGuy said:


> Gary, I tried printing to a file (.prn) and it only creates one of them.  Is it possible that it would "print" two copies within the one .prn file?
> 
> WesternGuy


Print it and see.   I was suggesting print to jpeg not to a prn file.  Then open the jpeg and see if there are 2 images. Also see if you get 1 or 2 jpeg files.


----------



## WesternGuy (Dec 3, 2019)

The "Print to File" only produced two files, unless the "two file" output went to one file.  If the latter, is there anyw


gstrek said:


> Print it and see.   I was suggesting print to jpeg not to a prn file.  Then open the jpeg and see if there are 2 images. Also see if you get 1 or 2 jpeg files.


Yes, I can try that and see what the results is.

WG


----------



## WesternGuy (Dec 3, 2019)

Gary, it produces only one file (jpg) and when I open it, it appears that there is only one set of images in the jpg file.  It would appear that this "print to file" process is only producing one copy.

WesternGuy


----------



## gstrek (Dec 3, 2019)

WesternGuy said:


> Gary, it produces only one file (jpg) and when I open it, it appears that there is only one set of images in the jpg file.  It would appear that this "print to file" process is only producing one copy.
> 
> WesternGuy



That suggests to me that your layout,  and layout style (Single Image)  is good, assuming the jpg file produces exactly the print you were expecting it to.  You may have narrowed it down to something in the Page Setup (paper size) or Print Settings.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Dec 3, 2019)

If you haven't already, you could try resetting the Lightroom Preferences File. That often cures weird problems.


----------



## davidedric (Dec 3, 2019)

I hope I'm not insulting anyone.....................  But at first I didn't realise that both the "Print" button and the "Printer" button initiate a print.  So I clicked the Printer button to make sure that I had the right printer, then the Print button - and of course got two copies!


----------



## Paul_DS256 (Dec 3, 2019)

I don't feel so bad now. I've made that mistake myself in the past. Bad labelling.


----------



## WesternGuy (Dec 7, 2019)

davidedric said:


> I hope I'm not insulting anyone.....................  But at first I didn't realise that both the "Print" button and the "Printer" button initiate a print.  So I clicked the Printer button to make sure that I had the right printer, then the Print button - and of course got two copies!


Not insulting at all - David, that is an interesting observation.  I will definitely have to check it out.  IMHO, if that is the case, then I would think this is an undocumented feature (?) that should be corrected.  Personally, I only want to print if I press the <Print> button.

WesternGuy


----------



## WesternGuy (Dec 7, 2019)

Hal P Anderson said:


> If you haven't already, you could try resetting the Lightroom Preferences File. That often cures weird problems.


Hal, I will have a look at this, but, from your detailed posting, it looks like this is a relatively lengthy process.  Something to do on a weekend.

WesternGuy


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Dec 7, 2019)

Just  a comment on "_looks like this is a relatively lengthy process "_
Easy, really!
Just hold down the [ALT] and [SHIFT] keys as you start Lightroom-Classic, Choose [Reset Preferences]
https://www.lightroomqueen.com/how-do-i-reset-lightrooms-preferences/


----------

